# IE Explorer wandelt Sonderzeichen im Link falsch um



## gambit (19. Aug 2004)

Hallo, 

ich generiere einen Link mit: 


```
www.blahbla + SearchText + '&startRow=' + wert;
```
 

Das klappt aber nicht, der Explorer macht aus dem & ein %26 und aus dem = ein %3D wenn ich mir den erstellten Link unter Eigenschaften angucke.

Was mache ich falsch? 

Gruß 

Gambit


----------



## Sky (17. Sep 2004)

Tritt das Problem nur im IE auf, oder auch bei anderen Browsern??


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2004)

Hänge mal ein Fragezeichen an die Skriptadresse.
z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/posting.php?....


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Sep 2004)

Java oder JavaScript?


----------



## Heiko (20. Sep 2004)

Wenn es JavaScript ist, probier folgendes:

Stelle das alles in eine Variable und bearbeite die so:


```
bearbeite= escape(dein Link);
```


So wandelt er alle Sonderzeichen richtig um.


----------

